

Anand's thoughts on Intel's TV initiative  - phaet0n
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6748/anands-thoughts-on-intel-tv-initiative

======
mtgx
Without even reading it, I assume he's very supportive and thinks they are
going to succeed. It's quite predictable of Anand when it comes to Intel. I'm
very skeptical about it, though.

If even Apple, Google, Netflix and others are struggling with this, there's
little Intel can do more, even with their "spy-camera" enabled by default.
Plus, I doubt their equipment will be anywhere close to $99, which I think is
the sweet spot for specialized hardware like set top boxes.

~~~
phaet0n
Well, you should read it. :)

Anand does make a comparison to the mobile space, I presume alluding to the
disruption that was the iPhone. I don't think it's a valid point of
comparison. First, you have Job's shrewdly negotiating Verizon and AT&T off
each other (helped by technical differences of their then choice in radio
technology), and second the fact that he'd earlier, consensus being, screwed
the music industry over with iTunes pricing negotiations.

This, I feel, makes TV and film executives, and corresponding cable and
sattelite providers extremely weary of ending up not in control of their
fates.

We'll see what happens, but Intel is clasping at straws for a strategy. Really
strange to see them so fragile.

